# Red spot on cherry barb



## PuddlePirate (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm hoping someone can tell me what's wrong with one of my female cherry barbs. I had one die unexpectedly a few days ago and now I noticed a red spot on the side of another one, just past her gill on her left side. She has just been hanging around at the bottom although she seem to be able to swim around and eat just fine. Anyone know what this could be?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Could just been her color.Or she bumped into something.attacked maybe?


----------



## PuddlePirate (Nov 12, 2008)

Now her scales are lifted, but just over that same spot...they didn't seem to be like that before


----------

